# Where to buy sig 250 conversion kits?



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Having a hard time in finding where to buy sig 250 conversion kits? Any sugestions?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sig has not released them yet, as far as I know and I try to stay on top of that because I am a P250 owner.

Look for them in the next 6-8 weeks. Which translates into 6-8 more months.

I think Buds had CPO's for $399. That's about the cost of the kit when they come out. My suggestion to them is to make a .22LR kit for it. I think that would be the most popular.


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

P250 Two-Step Caliber X-Change Kit

Price: $375.00









They have these listed on the sigarms.com store under firearms accessories.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Try to buy one. They are "Temporarily Out of Stock".

I'm not making this stuff up. Give them a call.

If you can have one shipped to you this week, let me know. :watching:


----------



## plord82 (May 20, 2011)

I know I'm waaaaaaaay late compared to all of the other posts on here.

I just got a 357 Sig Compact kit from Cal's Sporting Armory

Ended up being just shy of $250 after shipping
https://www.calssportingarmory.com/...Blue_Conv_Unit_P250_p/sgcalx-250c-357-bss.htm


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Call Jason at JC Weaponry. I've bought 2 kits from him for $230 each. Good price on mags too.


----------

